# digi tuner



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

i was thinking of ordering a muzzy digituner from vfj but dont wanna put a fully muzzy on my 2012 brute because of the price an i was thinking more of the hmf utility series or penland pro utility series slip on i am pretty sure they are compatible but wanted to make sure before spending the money on it? 
and doesnt john tune them for what you have before shipping the digituner?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't waste money on a Digi Tuner or HMF Optimizer or any of that junk....all it can do is add fuel. Spend a couple extra bucks and get yourself a Power Commander V or a MSD. Not 100% sure if MSD is available for the 12s yet, but I know for a fact PC-V has been out for awhile. They are around $300 if you don't get the AutoTune option.....IMO you don't need it unless you plan on changing engine/exhaust mods frequently.


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

i was talking to john the other day an it lost the call i didnt ever get around to callin him back but he was recomending the digituner because with the pc3/pc5 you have to have a dyno or autotuner an nobody that i know of around here has a dyno. plus all i had planned on doing was an exhaust an snorkels nothing big thats why at first i thought about running no programmer like i did on my canam but i have heard of the brutes backfiring an running bad without a programmer


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not running a programmer or any type of tuner on my '08 Brute. Been running this setup for almost 4 years now. You can see all of my mods in my sig.


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

yea thats what i was pretty sure i was gone do cause i never had one on my outlander before


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It's a 50/50 chance on a brute that you can get away with no programmer while running snorks and exhaust at the same time on a brute. Some run ok, and alot of them tend to lean out real bad. I ran my 08 750 without one with a muzzy exhaust and 2" snorks and it wasn't dangerously lean, but it was bad enough that I didnt trust riding it that way forever.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

ok this is the pipe i was gone order anyone ever ordered from race parts?
Race Parts Online
as far as snorkels which of these 2 would you go with or other than the video included in the triangle snorkel kit where would the big price difference be?
stateline snorkel
Brute Force Snorkel kit 2012
triangle snorkel
High Lifter Products - Triangle ATV Snorkel Riser Kit for Kawasaki Brute Force 750i (2012)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Triangle ATV has a very proven kit, I ride with Al and his group quite a bit, but i think you ought to take a look in our how to's.....we have a good writeup for a 2012 center snorkel setup. I guarantee the mimb snorks will be far cheaper (less than half cost), and they are just as good.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

i thought about it i have snorkeled a honda 300 before but never done one with a belt on it an it kinda makes me nervous on forgetin somthin


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats understandable. I can't knock ya for that lol, I bought my renegade new 6 months ago and while I normally build my own snorks, I wanted something perfect for this rig since I spent so much buying it. Messed up the first time and got a cheaply built kit and was very unhappy with the results and gave it away. Did it right the second time and went with Performance ATV's kit..... $300 later I'm very pleased with what I have, and best of all, I trust what I have. I can definitely say that I've tested these snorks to their limits and they have been 100% worth what I payed. I'm not saying you should drop that much coin on the Triangle kit, but I do understand where your coming from and it feels great knowing your snorkels will look good and handle the deep stuff.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

so you would recommend the triangle atv kit over the stateline?
an would you feel safe buying the hmf from that site?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I personally would buy the Triangle kit simply because I am very familiar with those guys and the kits they build, their quads are VERY capable when it comes to riding deep....around here they are known for being the deepest water riders. My dad and a friend of his both run those kits on their RZR and my stepdad runs one on his teryx. Theres no doubt all 3 bikes are sealed up water tight. But the cost is steep, thats the only downfall. (get on youtube and search "triangle atv", "triangle boys or (boyz)", and "Crosby tx water riding"....you'll see a little of what they do)

As far as the hmf goes, I've never used that particular site, I do most of my shopping on ebay or through our site sponsors.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

oh yea i have seen the triangle boys and i found that site on ebay it was just cheaper on the site


----------

